# Elementary school teaching



## annemarieR (Jul 1, 2012)

I am new to this forum and would appreciate it if anyone could advise me with regards to my chances of getting a job as an elementary school teacher preferably in Ontario but I would consider anywhere in Canada. I have a Bachelor of Education degree from an Irish university and have 13 years teaching experience of all ages from 3-12. I am 46 years old. Would that go against me? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your age would not be a factor however Canada is able to fund its education requirements from within. Most teachers coming here would require to take substitute positions until permanent ones become available. You would also need to get your qualifications equivalized to Canadian requirements.


----------



## annemarieR (Jul 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Your age would not be a factor however Canada is able to fund its education requirements from within. Most teachers coming here would require to take substitute positions until permanent ones become available. You would also need to get your qualifications equivalized to Canadian requirements.


Thanks for your prompt response. Any idea how I would get my qualifications recognized in Canada? I cannot find an answer on the web but maybe I'm looking in the wrong places?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Every province has its own regulations. Here you can find the info for Ontario:
Internationally Educated Teachers - The Ontario College of Teachers


----------



## annemarieR (Jul 1, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Every province has its own regulations. Here you can find the info for Ontario:
> 
> Thanks for that information. It was very helpful and I now realise what I need to do for Ontario. Very much appreciated.


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently teaching is an over saturated market, I arrived here 6 months ago and with the hopes of teaching once I settled in with my husband and now 18 month old. Nearly everyone I've meet has said teaching in the Greater Toronto Area is near impossible to break into. I've started the process of getting my teacher registration with the Ontatio College of Teachers and I am looking at applying to the local boards in my area. Peel District and Toronto District School Board. You can also apply to the Catholic boards but you need to be trained in RE and be a practising Catholic. There are other boards too.

I'm not holding out much hope of finding a job and if I had known this before we moved I would have not allowed my husband to take up employment here in Canada.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Ah what a shame.You sound like your having a bit of a tough time.Where do u live?We are thinking of moving to a quieter city close to Toronto.I was hoping to train as a teaching assistant.Do u think I'll struggle getting a job in the Toronto area?


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

emma329 said:


> Ah what a shame.You sound like your having a bit of a tough time.Where do u live?We are thinking of moving to a quieter city close to Toronto.I was hoping to train as a teaching assistant.Do u think I'll struggle getting a job in the Toronto area?


Yes I think so too  Not what you want to hear sorry but ECE in high demand here.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

I'll have to see what I plan to do.Im a qualified nanny so I've also got that or could do some house keeping till I get on my feet x


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

You could work in ECE over here as a Childcare assistant but not sure about the pay and there are also nannying jobs here too.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

What do u mean by ECE?Ive used to be a nursery nurse in nurseries and then became a nanny and noticed that nannies aren't paid a forest deal in Canada so thought id look into training to be a teaching assistant for a change of role.Do you know what qualification teaching assistants get in Canada?Im wondering if it's the same as here in England?It's probably better to train in Canada tho x


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

An Early Childhood Education teaching degree


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Do you know if I'd need that qualification to be a teaching assistant or another type if childcare assistant?I qualified as a nursery nurse in England when I was at college and that is called an NNEB in Nursery Nursing which is a diploma so I'm not sure if that can be transferred as an acceptable qualification or if I'd have to re-train x


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

The regulating body for teachers in BC is the BC Teacher Regulation Branch. This recently replaced the BC College of Teachers.

Similar to Ontario, there is a surplus of teachers in some areas of BC. Most notably around Vancouver and Victoria. However, outside of these communities (like, perhaps, outside of Toronto and its surroundings), more opportunities abound. I'm in a mid-sized city in BC outside of those areas above and, yes, new teachers must do casual work as Teachers-on-Call (TOCs) when they start. But they only do so for about one year until they're picked up by temporary contracts and then, soon after, get permanent contracts. I've met teachers in Vancouver and Victoria who are still do TOC work for 5-7 years without any signs of any contract. I know that a lot of people like the appeal of large cities, but you'll find better opportunities for teaching if you look at other small and mid-sized cities.


----------

